# 100% Maximalpuls! Rennen in Norddeutschland!



## Tracer (21. Januar 2013)

*Renn-Termine im Norddeutschland;* 

*dieses Unterforum soll als Sammelpunkt für alle Renn-Termine dienen,
-also immer her mit eurem Wissen!*


----------



## Tracer (21. Januar 2013)

*Harzer MTB Cup**

28.04.2013	Bad Harzburg . 5. Bioracer MTB Marathon

12.05.2013	Altenau / Oberharz . 14. Harzer Mountainbike Event

fällt 2013 aus	 Clausthal-Zellerfeld . TrengaDe MTB Marathon

10.08.2013 (vorauss.)	Braunlage-Hohegeiß . Ebersberg MTB Marathon

31.08.2013	Schierke am Brocken . 10. Endurothon
*

http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2013)

24 Std. in Norddeutschland: Am 21./22. September 2013 findet das 2. 24-Stunden MTB-Rennen in Wittenborn statt. 

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/

Robert


----------



## juk (22. Januar 2013)

Sehr gute Idee! 

*25. & 26. Mai* 24h Alfsee


----------



## cheffe_ (20. März 2013)

Hi!
Der TrengaDe Marathon in Clausthal fällt zwar aus aber wir organisieren eine andere Veranstaltung: 10 Türme in 10 Stunden
https://www.facebook.com/events/451342878270500/
Also wer Lust hat in einer Gruppe mit Guides eine 70km oder 120km Runde mit Verpflegung zu drehen und anschließend zu grillen ist herzlich Willkommen! 5 Euro Startgeld.

Edit:
Infos gibts auch auf diesem Blog:
http://10tuermetour.tumblr.com/


----------



## Tracer (25. März 2013)

ganz *"fett" *im kalender markieren!

*11.08.2013 Buchholz (15 Buchholzer Stevens Cup)*

mehr infos dem nächst:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/content/12_11_29_rsg_rennen_2013


----------



## AndreZ. (26. März 2013)

Bin ich im Urlaub !!!


----------



## deeptrain (26. März 2013)

Tracer schrieb:


> ganz *"fett" *im kalender markieren!
> 
> *11.08.2013 Buchholz (15 Buchholzer Stevens Cup)*
> 
> ...



Yes dirket vor Trans Schwarzwald gute kleine Vorbelastung


----------



## deeptrain (26. März 2013)

13.4. Kyffhäuser
14.4. Warm up Marathon Hellenthal
14.4. Hitzacker


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2013)

Moin!

Wie sieht die Strecke in Meudelfitz aus?

Robert


----------



## Taxe4252 (7. April 2013)

Da ich nicht aus Berlin anreisen will um in der Pampe rumzufahren, wäre ich für Streckeninfos vom Hellental-Marathon dankbar.

Ich glaube ihr hattet in den letzten 4 Wochen deutlich besseres Wetter und weniger Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deeptrain (7. April 2013)

Taxe4252 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht aus Berlin anreisen will um in der Pampe rumzufahren, wäre ich für Streckeninfos vom Hellental-Marathon dankbar.
> 
> Ich glaube ihr hattet in den letzten 4 Wochen deutlich besseres Wetter und weniger Schnee.



War noch vereist und schneeig. Westseite sprich Burgberg war besser. Sieht maessig aus fuer Sonntag

so siehts in hellenthal derzeit aus


----------



## Taxe4252 (8. April 2013)

Danke Dir,

den Kyffhäuser hab ich schon gestrichen, aber irgendwann will man ja mal den Maximalpuls testen.
Kannst ja die Interessierten auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## deeptrain (8. April 2013)

Den kann man auch im Training testen  
Habs auch nur gelesen mit hellenthal !!!


----------



## Taxe4252 (9. April 2013)

Hab mich wegen Deines Wohnortes auch schon gewundert.

Wo liest man denn darüber?


----------



## Catsoft (9. April 2013)

Für´s WE sind ein paar Plätze frei geworden:

http://www.igaswendland.de/


----------



## deeptrain (10. April 2013)

Taxe4252 schrieb:


> Hab mich wegen Deines Wohnortes auch schon gewundert.
> 
> Wo liest man denn darüber?



Im Forum bei marathon race veranstaltung

 Challenge4MTB 2013 - Rennserie Ostwestfalen, Südniedersachsen

sieht wohl gut aus für sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (10. April 2013)

Im südlichen Norddeutschland findet am 21. April ein Bergsprint im Ausscheidungsmodus statt. Pistenkönig 2013


----------



## stubenhocker (11. April 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Im südlichen Norddeutschland


 
Ist das nicht eher Nordbayern?


----------



## neubicolt (11. April 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für´s WE sind ein paar Plätze frei geworden:
> 
> http://www.igaswendland.de/



Klasse, wollte eigentlich in Hellenthal starten, aber von HH aus ist Meudelfitz doch erheblich besser 

Wie ist denn die Strecke? Sehe da Bilder von diversen Leuten die schieben!!

Gruß


----------



## Lotte.2000 (11. April 2013)

Das Rennen in Meudelfitz ist echt super, sehr familiär aufgezogen.Auch die Strecke ist okay, kein Singletrail eher Wald Autobahn und eine Wand .
Ich freu mich drauf.

Es grüßt René


----------



## Tracer (5. August 2013)

falls ihr es noch nicht auf dem Zettel habt! Dieses Wochenende







mehr infos:
http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/drupal/news/13_5_6_15_buchholzer_stevens_cup_11082013


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2013)

Achtung: Der Weihnachtscross ist dieses Jahr nicht in der Haake sondern in Appelbüttel!!!


----------



## Catsoft (31. Dezember 2015)

Moin!

Die Anmeldung zu Helmuts Höllenritt ist offen! www.igaswendland.de

Robert


----------

